

Iraq War Recollections: Stories From Those Within - kposehn
http://www.stratfor.com/weekly/20111219-iraq-war-recollections

======
kposehn
This is a pretty amazing series of recollections about the war. Thought it
might benefit us all to see the point of view of those in the middle.

